# Plant ID



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

My girlfriend who's vacationing in Hong Kong at the moment bought this plant on Goldfish street in Mongkok. Anyone can tell me what it is? Might have some trouble bringing it back past Malaysian Customs though...


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't know what that leafy thing on the left is but the dark thing on the right looks a lot like the water chesnut. Put it in your mouth and see if it's edible. 

Are you able to take a clearer photograph?


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Come to think of it that might be it.. Dunno if I can get a clearer picture, my gf took it and emailed it to me from hong kong. I'll ask her to take and send another.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

This looks like that seed that's shaped like a bull. I don't know the name of it or what part of cooking it's used for. It's a very hard nut, harder than a chestnut, used in some asian food.

David


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

water caltrop = horned water chestnut = Jesuit nut = ling kio = ling chio = ling kok = ling jiao Latin: Trapa bicornis Notes: This black nut bears an unmistakable resemblance to a bull's head. Each one is about two inches across, and has a very hard shell. After you shell water caltrops, you'll need to steam or boil them before you can eat them as they contain harmful toxins in their raw state. Or you can skip eating them altogether, and just use them to make jewelry. Substitutes: water chestnuts (crunchier and sweeter)

Mystery solved.

Thanks for the clues guys


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Have to admit the plant does look good though.

Makes me laugh to think my girlfriend paid equivalent of $1.50 on a water chestnut . She also bought a red cabomba plant for the same price.


----------

